# Mantis ID



## gadunka888 (Oct 13, 2009)

my friend sent me this pic of a mantis nymph taken in Singapore.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 13, 2009)

_Deroplatys sp._ is my guess


----------



## Christian (Oct 13, 2009)

I would also say _Deroplatys_, probably _lobata_.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Oct 14, 2009)

it looks like a budwing to me.

like this.....


----------



## Christian (Oct 14, 2009)

What a pity that it was found in Singapore, isn't it? Otherwise you could have been so right... but there aren't any _Parasphendale_ in Asia...


----------



## sbugir (Oct 14, 2009)

-


----------



## Christian (Oct 14, 2009)

No that's not _desiccata_. When will people who have no clue stop giving IDs?


----------



## wero626 (Oct 14, 2009)

That looks like a Acromantis...LOL hes stretching his arms!!!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 15, 2009)

I wanted to say D.lobata but i thought what if theres a near identicle different species and im wrong lol


----------

